# Don't quit your day job



## Charlie Parker

C'est un dicton, si ce terme convient. Vous le dites à un ami qui fait preuve d'un talent que vous ne lui connaissiez pas. Il chante et joue de la guitare, peut-être, à une soirée. Il a un talent bien sûr, mais il ne gagnerait pas sa vie en tant que musicien professionel. Il y a ce fil où la traduction littérale est proposée _quitter son boulot. _J'ai trouvé ceci dans le Collins Robert : "Don't give up the day job." _chacun son métier, les vaches seront bien gardée. _Je pense, toutefois, que ça veut dire autre chose. Selon l'internaute encyclopédie, le sens est 


> Pour que tout aille pour le mieux, il faut s’occuper de ses affaires avant d’examiner celles de son voisin.


 J'ai essayé de faire une blague ici, (#26), mais je ne pense pas que ça marche. Que diriez-vous.


----------



## mariegil2

Je dirais : _A chacun son métier !_ ou _A chacun son job !_ (plus familier)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci mariegil2.


----------



## hampton.mc

Je ne vous connassais pas ces talents, pointvirgule et Nico. But don't quit your day job. Chacun son métier, les vaches seront bien gardées. Hmm. Je ne pense pas que ça marche. Il faut ouvrir un neauveau fil.

Oui ça marche, c'est même une excellente traduction, juste deux erreurs de frappe : 
Je ne vous *connaissais* et *nouveau*


----------



## hampton.mc

ou aussi, "Vous avez des talents cachés !"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci hampton.mc. Par ailleurs, je pense que j'ai le choix entre : _Je ne vous connaissais pas ces talents _et _Je ne vous savais pas si talentueux, vous deux. _Ai-je raison.


----------



## hampton.mc

Tu peux dire les 2 mais je préfère "je ne vous connaissais pas ces talents." C'est plus général. "Etre talentueux" c'est plus avoir un vrai talent dans un domaine bien spécifique.


----------



## doinel

Bonjour Charlie,
C'est très drôle tu as écrit ' quitter son boulet' et non 'son boulot'. Il est vrai que le travail n'est pas toujours une sinécure.


----------



## Aoyama

> Vous le dites à un ami qui fait *preuve* d'un talent que vous ne lui connaissiez pas. [....] Il y a ce fil où la traduction littérale est proposée _quitter son boul*o*t._



Oui, on pourrait dire "je ne te connaissais pas ce talent", mais c'est un peu artificiel. Je dirais plutôt "alors là tu m'épates", "eh ben dis donc, tu nous avais caché ça" ou encore "bravo, qui l'aurait cru ?" (qui aurait cru que tu pouvais jouer de la guitare etc).
L'expression avec les vaches n'a rien à voir.
 Mais je me demande si l'expression anglaise n'est pas aussi _ironique_ et pourrait être prise comme "tu es bon, d'accord, mais n'imagine pas en faire une carrière (n'abandonne pas ton boulot pour te lancer là-dedans)" ?


----------



## Nicomon

doinel said:


> Mais je me demande si l'expression anglaise n'est pas aussi _ironique_ et pourrait être prise comme "tu es bon, d'accord, mais n'imagine pas en faire une carrière (n'abandonne pas ton boulot pour te lancer là-dedans)" ?


 C'est ce que je comprends de l'expression anglaise. 

Et celle des vaches, je la comprends comme ce qu'on dit dans Wikipedia : 





> *chacun son métier, les vaches seront bien gardées*
> Il faut faire le métier qu'on a appris si on ne veut pas être incompétent, et plus généralement dans la vie, mieux vaut faire ce qu'on maîtrise.


 Dans le Robert & Collins, sous « métier », on suggère pour traduire l'expression : "stick to what you know." 
Par contre sur *ce site*, on la traduit par "mind your own business". Y aurait-il donc deux interprétations possibles? 


> Je dirais plutôt "alors là tu m'épates", "eh ben dis donc, tu nous avais caché ça" ou encore "bravo, qui l'aurait cru ?"


 

Moi aussi, le « boulet » m'a fait rire.
Mais non, je n'ai pas l'ambition de me recycler en poète. J'ai même pas réussi à faire des alexandrins.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je fais de drôles d'erreurs. Merci doinel. C'est presque aussi drôle que mon autre gaffe quand je voulais dire _Quelqu'un a le culot de dire blah blah,_  mais à la place j'ai dit _Il a la culotte. _Quelquefois mon boulot en tant que prof de français me semble un boulet. Salut Aoyama. J'aime bien tes phrases et merci pour les corrections. Je suis d'accord avec toi, Nico. En fait, quand j'ai vu ce proverbe, la première chose qui m'est venue c'était "Mind your own business."


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Il me vient : lâche pas ce qui te fait vivre / ce qui te nourrit.


----------



## Aoyama

> lâche pas ce qui te fait vivre / ce qui te nourrit.


Yes, mais il faut garder en tête le contexte, qui reste ironique ou parodique. "T'es bon mais c'est pas une raison pour te lancer dans une autre carrière" (donc en fait, le type n'est peut-être pas si bon que ça).
Pour "Mind your own business" et "les vaches seront bien gardées", un peu différent, mais c'est un autre sujet.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Sorry to sound a false note, but I always thought "Don't give up the day job" meant: "_You really *haven't* got any talent - it was quite amusing but you'll never make a professional_."


----------



## Aoyama

Which is what I had in mind from the very beginning ... and said in my post #13 ...


----------



## catay

Aoyama said:


> Which is what I had in mind from the very beginning ... and said in my post #13 ...


While I agree with both you and Keith Bradford that this can be one interpretation, another interpretation is possible. Earning a decent living as a musician (or as an artist) is a risky business. Therefore, "Don't quit your day job" can also be interpreted as "Don't risk giving up the security of your day job for an uncertain future as a musician (it doesn't provide steady work)."


----------



## Charlie Parker

That's a very good point Keith. I think that the saying often is used in that sense, although I've often heard it applied in a somewhat encouraging way: "That was quite good actually, but you'd never make a living at it. Better not give up your day job." Yes, catay, I quite agree. I have friends who are musicians and many of them have good careers, so they can afford to play in clubs on weekends. They would actually say that: "I'm glad I've got a day job." Others have actually turned professional, after having had a long and successful career with a good salary, benefits and retirement plan. They are at a stage in life where they can afford to take such a risk.


----------



## pointvirgule

Keith Bradford said:


> Sorry to sound a false note, but I always thought "Don't give up the day job" meant: "_You really *haven't* got any talent - it was quite amusing but you'll never make a professional_."


Afaik, a typical context for this would be:

_- So, did you read my screenplay?
- Um, yes, well, all I can say is, don't quit your day job._

(Meaning: you're not good at this; stop deluding yourself.)

In the other thread, when Charlie said it to me, my reaction was, "Is my poem really that bad?"


----------



## Cath.S.

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Il me vient : lâche pas ce qui te fait vivre / ce qui te nourrit.


Salut PZ et tout le monde, 

ta proposition m'inspire une autre expression:
_Il ne faut pas lâcher la proie pour l'ombre.

_Mais moi aussi je comprends_ "ta performance n'était pas terrible" _si l'on me dit _"don't give up your day job".
_


----------



## catheng

on peut peut être contourner la difficulté (et être moins cinglant....) en disant : 
Tu es vraiment un bon + le métier réel de la personne concernée, tu sais....

Ex :  tu es vraiment un bon prof, tu sais...
voire même : 
finalement, tu es vraiment un bon prof, tu sais...


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> In the other thread, when Charlie said it to me, my reaction was, "Is my poem really that bad?"


 And mine was what I wrote is small lettering, at the bottom of post #10. So, I definitely see irony in it. 


Punky Zoé said:


> Il me vient : lâche pas ce qui te fait vivre / ce qui te nourrit.


 C'est un peu ce que j'ai suggéré à Charlie en MP. J'ai dit, à la québécoise : _Lâche pas ta job payante. _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Wow, this is way more subtle than I imagined. Actually, pointvirgule, I was quite impressed by your poem. I couldn't write poetry to save my life. _Don't give up your day job _certainly has the sense you attribute to it, and, by the way, your illustrative dialogue is excellent. However, it all depends on the tone of voice. If, for example, a friend played guitar and sang at an open mike night, and he was really quite good, I might say: "Wow, Bill you sounded great." and then add in a gently teasing tone of voice: "But don't give up your day job." I know writers and musicians who are tremendously talented, but who would never consider quitting their job. They need a well-paying job to finance their art.


----------



## Aoyama

But then, I wonder, if the guy happened to be really (so) good, if something like this could be possible : "wahoo, you're really good ! Have you ever thought about quitting your day job and entering a new career ? You sure got what it takes !"
Something like : "purée, mais t'es hyper bon ! T'as jamais pensé tout laisser tomber et te lancer dans une nouvelle carrière ? T'as ce qu'il faut, c'est sûr !


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Man, the vast majority of posts in this thread are completely misleading and nothing at all to do with the meaning of this expression in common English!

In complete agreement that it is used to mean "you are no good at this".  In fact I come searching for it now because someone in an MSN message just told me an awfully unfunny joke and I wish to reply; don't quit your day job!

In fact the nuance of "day job" goes even further, because we say it usually of people doing something that is normally associated with a "night job" - singing, comedy, dancing, music etc.  

There are some good suggestions given though, thank you.


----------



## hampton.mc

Conseil d'ami : lâche pas ton boulot !!


----------



## Charlie Parker

> Conseil d'ami : lâche pas ton boulot !!


 Je vote pour ça.


----------



## Aoyama

> Conseil d'ami : lâche pas ton boulot !!


oui, mais en ajoutant "pour autant".
Conseil d'ami : lâche pas ton boulot pour autant  !! 
On pourrait aussi dire, ironiquement et un peu cruellement : Conseil d'ami : lâche pas ton boulot  pour si peu !!


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> oui, mais en ajoutant "pour autant".
> Conseil d'ami : lâche pas ton boulot pour autant !!
> On pourrait aussi dire, ironiquement et un peu cruellement : Conseil d'ami : lâche pas ton boulot pour si peu !!


 Pourquoi donc, Ao? Cette précision n'y est pas en anglais. La solution de mc me semble très bien « telle quelle ».  

Ou en français québécois (voir post #21) : _Conseil d'ami :  lâche pas ta job (payante)._


----------



## Aoyama

Le sous-entendu en anglais (si je comprends bien) c'est que la personne n'est pas assez "bonne" pour envisager un changement de carrière. Ce sous-entendu n'existe pas vraiment en français (même si on peut le déduire).
Il y a une expression en français : "pas de quoi pavoiser" (no need to hoist the colors) qui n'est pas non plus si évidente.


----------



## Charlie Parker

> Le sous-entendu en anglais (si je comprends bien) c'est que la personne n'est pas assez "bonne" pour envisager un changement de carrière.


 C'est ainsi que je comprends l'expression. Je ne peux pas parler pour tous les anglophones, mais quand je dis ça à un ami, je je lui connais un vrai talent, pas assez pour gagner sa vie, bien entendu, mais assez impressionnant quand même.


----------



## akaAJ

Keith, aoyama, and PV have it right.  There is only one, sarcastic, interpretation.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I think you're right akaAJ. I just asked my wife and she said it's always a bad thing. It means: "You suck." I think I've probably stretched the meaning to include people who do have real talent, but no where near enough to succeed commercially. For all I know, I might be the only anglophone who's used it in this way.


----------



## Nicomon

akaAJ said:


> Keith, aoyama, and PV have it right. There is only one, sarcastic, interpretation.


 Don't get me wrong. Although I'm not named here, I understand the expression the exact same way (see # 10 & 21) And this is what I wrote in small lettering in #10 : 


> Mais non, je n'ai pas l'ambition de me recycler en poète. J'ai même pas réussi à faire des alexandrins.


 So I do see the irony/sarcasm. 

All I'm saying is that in my opinion, you needn't say more in French than the English does. Si on me disait « _Conseil d'ami :_ _lâche pas ta job/ton boulot/ce qui te fait vivre _»
après que j'aie fait une «_ performance_ » quelconque, je comprendrais l'ironie sans que la personne n'ajoute rien de plus.


Aoyama said:


> Il y a une expression en français : "pas de quoi pavoiser" (no need to hoist the colors) qui n'est pas non plus si évidente.


 Ou à la québécoise : _Y'a pas de quoi te péter les bretelles_.


----------



## Cath.S.

akaAJ said:


> Keith, aoyama, and PV have it right.  There is only one, sarcastic, interpretation.


Quitte à faire dans le recensement, autant être exhaustif. Je te suggère de modifier ton post, ou de l'effacer, afin de ne pas conduire ceux qui le liraient à penser que toutes les autres suggestions sont fausses, ce qui n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Aoyama

[QUOTE_Y'a pas de quoi te péter les bretelles_][/QUOTE]
pas mal.
On a aussi, je crois, parce que je l'ai entendu, en France, dans l'Est :_Y'a pas de quoi se la péter (comme ça) = pas de quoi faire le fanfaron._


----------



## Cath.S.

_Se la péter_ s'emploie dans toute la France.


----------



## franc 91

je (ne) suis pas sûr que ça va te rapporter gros - si tu vois ce que je veux dire, m'enfin c'est mon avis
(it makes me think of Charles Aznavour - Je me voyais déjà)


----------



## akaAJ

Sorry, Cath.S., but I have _never_ heard it _except_ as a more or less mild put-down of someone's efforts (#34).  It does not imply that the recipient has been blowing his own horn;  in fact, he could quite modestly have submitted a manuscript for criticism, and received that verdict.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Pour conserver le côté ironique de la façon d'utiliser l'expression, je dirais bien _un tiens vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras_ ou _c'est très bien mais c'est dommage que ce soit pas excellent._


----------



## Nicomon

akaAJ said:


> Sorry, Cath.S., but I have _never_ heard it _except_ as a more or less mild put-down of someone's efforts (#34).


 I believe that what Cath is saying is that Keith, Aoyama and PV are not the only ones who understand the expression as a more or less mild put down.

Incidentally, I gave the Quebec equivalent of Ao's idea : «_ Y'a pas de quoi se pavoisier _», but I wasn't suggesting it as a translation for the expression. I maintain that - right or wrong - I'd personally use an almost literal translation, as previously suggested.

E.g. :_ Lâche pas ta job/ton boulot tout de suite. _


----------



## akaAJ

I may well have misinterpreted;  it certainly wouldn't be the first time.  When I cited the three, it was because when I wrote, the discussion had gone quite far afield, and they remained on point.  I apologize to all who felt that I thought that "*toutes* les autres suggestions sont fausses", ce qui, décidémment  "n'est pas le cas." (although a number of expressions, which I found interesting and useful for other cases, _did_ slide around the point).  I think Nico had the best, and most straightforward, translation
_"Conseil d'ami :_ _lâche pas ta job/ton boulot/ce qui te fait vivre _"


----------



## Nicomon

akaAJ said:


> _"Conseil d'ami :_ _lâche pas ta job/ton boulot/ce qui te fait vivre _"


 To render onto Caesar... hampton.mc suggested adding _Conseil d'ami_ (#25), and Punky Zoé is the one who initially suggested _ce qui te fait vivre_ (#12). 

My final contribution to this thread will be : _Conseil d'ami : lâche pas ta job/ton boulot tout de suite._ 
The first one (_ta job_) for Quebec usage (colloquial).


----------



## Aoyama

«_ Y'a pas de quoi pavoiser _» ...
Aussi (cf.#37) : faut pas t'y croire [déjà], t'y es pas encore, c'est pas encore ça etc.


----------



## Seeda

catheng said:


> On peut peut-être contourner la difficulté (et être moins cinglant....) en disant :
> *Tu es vraiment un bon [+ le métier réel de la personne concernée], tu sais....*
> 
> Ex: *Tu es vraiment un bon prof, tu sais...*
> Voire :
> *Finalement, tu es vraiment un bon prof, tu sais...*


N'était-ce pas la meilleure solution...


----------



## Nicomon

Seeda said:


> N'était-ce pas la meilleure solution...


 Je pense comme toi que c'était une façon habile de rendre l'idée... tout en étant moins cinglant. 

À présent, les exemples comme « _Y'a pas de quoi pavoiser_ » et ses multiples synonymes sont à mon avis une traduction du sens - c.-à-d. ce que cela implique, mais pas de la phrase. 





> The phrase "don't quit your day job" is used as a humorous response to a poor performance. The phrase implies that the performer is not talented enough in that activity to be able to make a career out of it.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

There is a strong cultural divide here I think.
In the US or CA, when a pupil gives a wrong answer, the teacher will probably say something along _Excellent! Now, maybe..._
While, in France, it would be _You stupid! No,  you can't say that!..._
In other words, the rather positive _don't quit you day job_ [Excellent! Now don't quit your...] can't have no colloquial equivalent ...
Unless being explicitly _very_ ironic:
_Oui. Mais non..._


----------

